# Home layout design using Free-mo



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to setup a modular style railroad at home in my spare room. I have been thinking about Free-mo instead of the standard NMRA Modules. My reasons are pretty simple. 
1. I do not want to be stuck to a continuous loop around the outside of the modules. (NMRA Style)

2. I want flexibility to build on and run on both sides of the mainline or mainlines. (Free-mo Style)

3. I want to be able to tear down and move the modules either to shows or if I moved into another house or room.


Alittle about the room and electronics being used so you guys can help me with ideas.

Dimensions: The room is a square for the most part with an entry way in the bottom right corner. The width is 14 feet 10 inches while the depth is 13 feet 6 inches. 

Electronics: Digitrax Super Chief Xtra. Duplex equipped with a DCS 200 Command Station/Booster. I also plan on connecting each module using Anderson Power Poles instead of Jones Plugs. 

Layout: I was planning on following the outer edge of the room all the way around but if anyone can come up with a feasible idea for a staging area or track plan in the middle of the room I am all ears. All locomotives run 18 to 22 inch curves. 

Track and Turnouts: This will be code 83 Micro Engineering and Peco. I am debating on handlaying the track and turnouts with the help of some of our club members.

Materials: Plywood with PVC removable legs. What size and type of ply are most of you using for the tops, sides or support? 

Foam: Should I use foam or just lay the track directly onto the ply? At our club we use foam over the top of the plywood with track nails and glue to hold the track in place. After that we ballast the track. I'm just wondering what some of you guys prefer if you are not using the foam method?

Sorry for such a long post but I think that covers most of it. I have posted this in a couple other forums so if you answered somewhere else please do not worry about posting twice. Thanks for any ideas or comments everyone. This is greatly appreciated.


----------

